

Stallman wants Git commit and push to be a single operation - jordigh
http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.emacs.devel/184155

======
geoelectric
This is misleading. He thinks emacs' interface that genericizes VC should have
git commit and push be treated as combined and atomic, largely because he
thought BZR worked that way by default (rather than actually being configured
that way particularly for the emacs project).

After much "wow, that would be awful" convincing by people who are more
familiar with git and could articulate why one commits privately on purpose,
RMS later changes his stance. What I saw him eventually say was that commit
should remind the user that they may need to push to publish (and emacs should
add a vc-push command), which is quite reasonable.

To be fair, this is the issue with trying to put a generic interface over
systems that don't -quite- work the same way. You tend to favor lowest common
denominator. And sometimes there's not a "least surprise" workflow for
everybody.

The wind of the conversation now seems to blow towards one workflow for vcs
and one slightly augmented one for dvcs, which seems correct.

------
sputnik27
Who cares what RMS wants?

~~~
Randgalt
hear hear

------
SEJeff
Does he seriously not get the whole point of DVCS?

~~~
jordigh
He says he has no need for it. But then again, he has a point: why should he
need this? He manages to get his work fine without it. Indeed, most people
find a DVCS more complicated to understand than a CVCS.

There's an inherent complexity with concurrency that a centralised, linearised
VCS does not exhibit.

~~~
danudey
I moved our entire company from SVN to Git with no support issues to speak of.
None of our developers had an issue with it at all, and no one lost any work
just because they fundamentally misunderstood how Git worked.

In the end, it sounds like Stallman needed to read any basic 'how to git'
document on any blog anywhere and it would have explained to him what he
needed to know to not lose his data, and maybe 'why to git' to figure out the
benefits of 'commit' vs. 'atomic commit and push'.

------
johntaitorg
I think this is just about Emacs, not about git.

(and I care about what RMS thinks)

